# Bearded dragon colony?



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I have an 8'X18"X2' tank, right now i have a savannah monitor i have been rehabilitating. Now it has lost a lot of weight it can be rehomed.

Anyway, i am unsure what to keep next, but think a colony of beardies would be awesome. How many could live together? Any other suggestions of what to keep instead are welcome.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

you could try 2 males and 2 females if you wanted. but things dont always go together well when keeping 2 males together.

good luck to what ever you try to do


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

get a nile monitor


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

dont you have a hawk, sorry for derailing but hawks kick ass and if I were you I'd be talking about my hawk 24/7 lol/

on another note id go for a monitor


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i don't really want to go from one monitor to another. I recently had an idea, put the tank on its end, adjust it a bit and i can keep chameleons. I will probably do this as i love chameleons.

yes i have a hawk lol, i had a harris but she went hypo glycemic last year and died. I am picking up my female red tail this friday, but i have been looking after a male red tail for a friend for over a week now.

Heres a photo of the one i am looking after, and my dog.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Chameleons in there would be sweet! I'd try that. How cool would it be to get live plants growing in there too!

Sweet hawk! I volunteered at a wildlife care clinic and we get Red tails all the time. It is insane how strong they are! Especially this big female thats there. She almost broke my hand every time I get her out!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

yeah RTs are basically the backbone of american falconry, but barely flown here. They are very unappreciated (if thats the right word). People think they are sluggish and just get harrises, but they are wrong and i will prove how well RT's can hunt.

I dunno if i should get some jacksons chameleons, or maybe get 4-5 yemens chameleons which would make better use of the space.


----------

